# Safari



## Gigi235 (14 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,


Depuis la dernière version 8, j'éprouve de la difficulté avec safari.

Je ne peux ouvrir le site de recherche google si mon IPad est ouvert. Je dois fermer ma tablette, la rallumer et quelque instant plus tard j'entends une petit bruit de sonnette et là je sais que je peux retourner dans safari et mon site de recherche va allumer .


On peut m'aider?


----------



## Lauange (15 Décembre 2014)

Salut, essaye de vider le cache.


----------



## Gigi235 (15 Décembre 2014)

Oups, vous pouvez m'expliquer comment vider la cache?


----------



## ScapO (15 Décembre 2014)

Réglages--->Safari-->Avancé--->Données de sites--->Supprimer les données de sites.


----------



## Gigi235 (15 Décembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup, ça semble fonctionner à merveille


----------



## Gigi235 (16 Décembre 2014)

Le problème est revenu

Autre suggestions?


----------

